# angeln an der cetina in kroatien



## forellenking (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo !
War schon mal jemand ander cetina angeln ? 
Das liegt bei omis in kroatien.
Wenn ja mit was hab ihr gefischt und wie ist das dort mit dem angelschein ? Und ganz wichtig was hab ihr da gefangen ?!
Danke schon mal im vorraus !


----------



## ff-kroatien (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln an der cetina in kroatien*



forellenking schrieb:


> Hallo !
> War schon mal jemand ander cetina angeln ?
> Das liegt bei omis in kroatien.
> Wenn ja mit was hab ihr gefischt und wie ist das dort mit dem angelschein ? Und ganz wichtig was hab ihr da gefangen ?!
> Danke schon mal im vorraus !



Cetina ist in einigen Fluss Teilen sehr gut fuer Forellenfang. Das Angeln ist sehr abhaengig von der Jahreszeit. Im Fruehling ist ist eine Nymphe die richtige fliege, im Sommer und Herbst sind Nass und Trockenfliege die bessere Wahl.


----------



## forellenking (12. Januar 2013)

Danke 
Ich hätte da noch ein paar fragen :
1.wie ist es dort mit dem spinnfischen mit blinker , spinner usw. ?
2.braucht man da eine angelerlaubnis ?
3.könntest du mir stellen vielleicht sagen ?
4.gibt es dort auch andere fische wie z.b.  hecht , barsch ?


----------



## ff-kroatien (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln an der cetina in kroatien*

Cetina  ist ein Salmoniden Fluss und es gibt keine Hechte und Barsche sondern nur Bachforelle und Äsche  . Angeln mit Blinker ist erlaubt und sie brauchen in jedem Fall ein Angeln Erlaubnis  . Cetina  ist ein wildes Fluss  ,Terrain  ist dünn besiedelt dass wegen brauchen sie ein einheimischen  guide .


----------



## forellenking (12. Januar 2013)

Danke 
Sorry das ich soviele fragen stell aber ich will mich erstmal gut informieren bevor ich dahin fahr 
Mit was ist es dort am besten zu angeln ? Ich habe mal gelesen das es dort hechte und so weiter gibt deshalb habe ich nochmal nachgefragt. Und lohnt sich das geld auszugeben für die angelerlaubnis ? Weil ich will ja auch was fangen


----------

